# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  رحله الى ضانا منطقة السحر والجمال

## احساس المطر

ضـَــــانــَــا

ضـانــا : منطقة تقع جنوب مدينة الطفيلة بحوالي 30 كم وتبعد عن العاصمـــة الأردنيـــــة حوالي 230 كم جنـــوبا ً ، ويبلـــغ إرتفــاعهـا عن ســطح البحـر 1600 م ، كما تبلـغ مساحتهـا 320 كم مربع . وتتشـكل من جبال ٍ شاهقـة وأوديـة سحيقـة ، وقد أُنشـــئت فيهــا قريــة قبل 120عاما من الطـين والحجــارة والقصـّـيب ، وتتـميز ضـانـا بـِميزات ٍ فريــــدة ٍ ، إذ تشــكل تضـاريسهــــــا نظـامــــا ً فـريـدا ً من الجبــال والوديان ، في أبهـى وأجمــل صــورةٍ خلابــــة ٍ للطبيعــــــة ، ممــا يضفي عليها منظــرا ًًأخــاذا غايــــــة في الســحــــر والجـمـــــال . وقـد تـم إخـتيـــــــــــــار ضـــانـــــــا كـــ " مـحميــة ٍطبيعيــــة ٍ " في عام 1990 م .

تتنوع البيئة في ضانا من حيث تضاريسها والكائنات التي تعيش فيها ، إذ يتواجد فيها 700 نوع من أنواع النباتات والأشجار مثل السـرو والبلـوط والعـرعر والرتم والصبر والشيح والزعتر ، وفيها أيضاً مايقـرب من 555 نوعــا ً من الحيـوانات مثل الوشـق والثعـلب والذئـب والضبــــع والأسـد والنمـر والقط البري والبدن والسـلحفـاة والحــرباء والضـب ، كما تكثر فيهـا الطيـور ؛ والتي تم تسجيل عددها بمايقرب من 215 نوعا ً مثل العويسق والعقاب والنسر الأسمر والبوم والحبارى والعصفور الوردي .
يذكــر المـؤرخــون وعلمــاء الآثار أن ضــانـا شهدت موجات ٍمن الإسـتيطـان البشـــري عبرفترات ٍمتلاحقـة ٍ منذ العصر الحجري ومــرورا بالفترة النبطيــة والبيزنطيــة والرومانيــة والإســلاميــة وحتى يومنا هذا.



ــ تقول الشاعرة ريم مدانات : ـ
أخـال وجـودي في ضانا اللحظــــة الأولى لبديء العمــــر 



ــ يقول الشاعر نزيه القسوس: ـ


ضانا عروسٌٌ لم تزل في خِدْرها بخدودها يتفتح الريحـان ُ 
وديانهـا وجبالهـا وهضابهـا منـذ الخليقـــة لم تزل تزدان ُ 
يأت الضبـــاب كأنه ثوب لها تتداخــل الأطيـــاف والألوان ُ
وطيورها تشـــدو مرنمـة لها في شدوها تتناغم الألحـــان ُ
ضــانــا بطهــرك تستحـم قلوبنــا وتطهر الأرواحُ والأبدانُ

************************************************** ***************



انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 59kb



انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 80kb





انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 80kb


انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 106kb


انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 64kb



انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 42kb



انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 105kb







انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 86kb



انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 123kb




انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 94kb



انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 47kb



انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 35kb



انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 800x600 17kb

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62): 

مشكورة يا حلا 

الله يعطيكي العافيه 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احساس المطر

:SnipeR (62): شكرا على الردود :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

رائع يسلمو

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]إحساس المطر 


تشرفت ُ بأن يكون موضوعي هذا على صفحات هذا المنتدى الطيب 

ولكن َّ لي عتب ٌ شديد ٌ إذ لم يتم الإشارة إلى أن هذا الموضوع 


من " إعداد وتصوير عبدالكريم أحمد الخلايله "


لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير [/align]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا سيدي بكفي انو اسمك موجود على كل صورة 

و أهلا وسهلا فيك 

و يا ريت لو تزودنا بهيك صور حلوه عن الاردن الغالي 

 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]

 إبشر يا أخ معاذ ملحم 

وصوري وموضوعاتي  كلها تحت تصرفكم 

*** مع كل المحبة والتقدير [/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]مشكورة حلا على الموضوع المميز
[/align]

----------

